# Noisy Whisker Bisket rest



## Primal1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Is there any way to quite the rest while using aluminum arrows? The rest has the brown and black whiskers.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Primal1 said:


> Is there any way to quite the rest while using aluminum arrows? The rest has the brown and black whiskers.


I did battle with that problem for 5 years with carbon arrows. I finally got tired of it and switched to a QAD.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

We have WB rest's on my dad's bow, both of my kid's and my wife's bow's and they are all noisy. I have tried everything that I could find to try and make them quieter. I have used furniture polish on the arrow's, steel wool on the arrrow's, cotton on the inside of the rest, different type's of arrow's, none of them have worked. They all still make noise, some are worse than other's. Good luck finding a fix....


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I run a q-tip through mine and twirl it and it does quiet it down. You have to do every now and then and it will wear off after 10-15 shots but it does work on my with carbon arrows. I have never been bested drawing on a deer with it.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Make sure you have the largest diameter they make.

I use the large with even the skinniest of arrows.

You only need support on the bottom to shoot. Having any other size than the largest isn't needed.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Have been thinking about trying one next year. Do they make the noise upon drawing or when shooting?


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

My WB sounds like a very faint mouse squeak. It goes away for a while if I put a little non-stick spray on a q-tip and hit the hole, but I'm too much of a freak with my scent control to risk it.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

the WB i had on my old bow had some noise to it, and I used Q tips and it seemed to work. . that got sold with the bow. The bow im shooting now has one and it is quiet. Had a deer 10 yards with no wind and she never heard me draw.

carbon arrows. . .


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Make sure you have the largest diameter they make.
> 
> I use the large with even the skinniest of arrows.
> 
> You only need support on the bottom to shoot. Having any other size than the largest isn't needed.


 I was having the same problem with my 1st bow. Mine was just for carbons.So i fired a a aluminun threw it to open it up some. No reason for the whole arrow to touch all sides.Let it rest on the bottom.Good old man showed me what to do.Then just use some lube on arrows and rest.I use Lemon Pledge btw :lol:. Reason being is seeing .Mich


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Ole Spike said:


> Have been thinking about trying one next year. Do they make the noise upon drawing or when shooting?


Drawing


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I've had biscuit on 3 bows, using ACC's, CE Maximas, Beman Black Max, Easton Lightspeed, Aluminum 2217's, 2315 Ecipse (Yep, on the target rig:lol and Victory VS-22 HV's...never made a peep.

Maybe some arrows are "rougher" on the surface but none of the above made a peep with the large hole biscuit.


----------

